# The Homestead Four Gun Battery



## Jolly

Not everybody has the money or the desire, to acquire a bunch of guns for different specific uses. So most people have a few around the homestead that have to serve multiple roles well.

If you were restricted to a four gun battery - a rifle, a .22 rife, a shotgun and a handgun - that every adult in the house could use if needed, what 4 weapons would you own?


----------



## Sourdough

Remington 11-87 youth model 20 ga.

Remington 597 .22 Magnum heavy barrel, laminated stock

Noveske N4 with 18" barrel chambered in 6.8 SPC-II

Glock Model 24C or 34L


----------



## Nimrod

I considered the reliability of the weapon, the ease of acquiring ammo, beauty of the gun, and the fit to me.

I have many guns but if I had to only keep 4 they would be:

The 12 ga. Remington 870. Very dependable. Interchangeable chokes make it very versatile. Twelve ga. ammo easy to get. I can be very accurate with it.

The 30-06 Browning A-bolt Medallion w/boss. Dependable. Very accurate. Ammo easy to get. Can make reloads with different bullets to take down everything from chipmunks to grizzlies. As much of a work of art as this boy can afford. 

My S&W nickel 586 357 mag w/6 inch barrel. Very dependable revolver. Versatile-handles 38 special light loads up to 357 mag moose killers. Ammo very popular. Beautiful nickel finish. Gun balances great and I can shoot it somewhat accurately. 

Ruger 10-22. Perhaps the most popular 22 rifle. Easy to get parts and service. Reasonably accurate right out of the box. Cheap. Fifty round mags let me spray and pray with the best of them. 

I reload for all but the 22 so I can make whatever ammo I want.


----------



## simi-steading

Of course I've got the Ruger 10/22... You can't get more reliable.. 

Then I have Winchester 1300 shotgun that I really love... Fantastic shotgun... 

My next choices are more personal... 

My handgun of choice is a CZ-82... 9mm Makarov... It's not hard to order ammo for it, but I seldom see it in the store, The ammo is much cheaper than 9mm Luger... I've got quite a few rounds so I've got years of shooting available without having to buy more.. 

I take that over my 1911.. The 1911 is no where near as accurate, or chap to shoot as the 9Mak.

For my rifle, I just can't give up my 7mm Brazilian Mauser... Insanely accurate, and I know that gun very well, and can drill hole after hole with open sights right where I want them.

I take that over my Winchester 308 and over a Rem 700 in 7mm Rem Mag..... I've got a few others, but the Brazilian is just impossible to beat... The ammo isn't real easy to find locally, but I can find it, but I also have a lot on hand, plus it's easy to order, and it's pretty cheap compared to 308 or the Rem Mag..


----------



## tamarackreg

.22 Rifle - Ruger 10/22

Shotgun - Mossberg pump - 12 gauge w/ interchangeable choke tubes and a slug barrel

Handgun - S&W Mod 69 .44 Mag / Spl

Rifle - AR-10 in .308 Win


----------



## Fishindude

Only four guns? This is torture.

I'd go with a Ruger 77 .22 bolt action rifle. 
A S&W .22 revolver. 
A Remington 870 12 ga.
And a Remington 700 in .308 or 30-06. 
A


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Fishindude said:


> Only four guns? This is torture.
> 
> I'd go with a Ruger 77 .22 bolt action rifle.
> A S&W .22 revolver.
> A Remington 870 12 ga.
> And a Remington 700 in .308 or 30-06.
> A



it is torture 


ok I will play 

AR lower that's one gun , with a 223 , 9mm , 300aac, uppers if I really thought I needed a 22lr a dedicated 22lr upper 

870 12 ga with slug and shot barrel with choke tubes 

G17 9mm with spare extended threaded barrel the g34 slide and barrel and the g22 slide barrel and 40 cal mags and the G35 slide and barrel

Nef SB2 frame with an assortment of barrels or a real reach out and touch the hills rifle not sure what for caliber , but set up as a long range gun 


now of course every person over 12 gets a rifle , shotgun , and pistol , right!

I like 22lr but with ammo the way it has been and so many things easily down loaded to replace it on most duties , I am not sure it as relevant as it once was , if your a reloader


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Marlin model 60
Remington 870-12
1911 commander
Remington 700 300 win mag or 300 rum


----------



## Jolly

My choices:

1. Marlin 881 - tube fed, holds about 15 rounds or so. Walnut stocked, blued steel. Mine has a nice trigger job. With the right ammo, it will shoot 1 MOA or less at 100 yards.

2. Winchester Model 70 Featherweight - Mine is a .270, but for this list I'd rather have it in 30-06. I like having my .22 and my bigger rifle in the same type action...and both of the triggers would be about 3.5 pounds.

3. Browning BPS 12 gauge, 26" barrel. I like the BPS, because of the safety placement and the fact it ejects out the bottom. I like the reliability of a pump. Needs a trigger job, as most of these guns have to heavy a trigger.

4. Model 66 Smith & Wesson, 4" barrel - the go-anywhere, do everything revolver (or as close as we can get to one).


----------



## watcher

Personally I look at firearms the way I look at any other tools. Whatever you can afford that works for you is fine.

IMO a 12 ga shotgun can do 95+% of the jobs needed on a homestead. For many a year all I had was an old 12 ga bolt action shotgun and a 9 shot 22 revolver.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

watcher said:


> Personally I look at firearms the way I look at any other tools. Whatever you can afford that works for you is fine.
> 
> IMO a 12 ga shotgun can do 95+% of the jobs needed on a homestead. For many a year all I had was an old 12 ga bolt action shotgun and a 9 shot 22 revolver.



very true , my grandpa farmed till his retirement he had a 12ga pump that grandma bought him for a wedding present and before that he used his dads 12 ga pump generally everything died to a full choke and #4 shot , possum , skunk , ***** , wild dogs , down animals 

but as a gun guy if you ask me the question if you could only have 4 well the wheels start turning and I am looking for maximum versatility in 4 

truth is I had my bases fairly well covered when I was 14 I bought my 12 ga shotgun and 30-06 rifle that year 

dad had a 22 rifle I could take squirrel hunting any time I wanted 

my wife bought me a 22rifle for our first Christmas


----------



## Cornhusker

Just 4?
Let's see now.......
I think simplicity and reliability are key
If it was 4 guns for the rest of your life that had to get it done:
Ruger 10-22..reliable, accurate, simple
Remington 870 12
Some sort of High powered centerfire rifle, for simplicity sake, a bolt action
I'll pick a Savage in .270 just because I have one.
S&W revolver in .357/.38 special.
A model 586 or 686 should last several lifetimes.

If I could just have 4 for fun....
Saiga 12
AR-15
Ruger 10-22
Glock 19


----------



## Nimrod

Cornhusker said:


> Just 4?
> Let's see now.......
> I think simplicity and reliability are key
> If it was 4 guns for the rest of your life that had to get it done:
> Ruger 10-22..reliable, accurate, simple
> Remington 870 12
> Some sort of High powered centerfire rifle, for simplicity sake, a bolt action
> I'll pick a Savage in .270 just because I have one.
> S&W revolver in .357/.38 special.
> A model 586 or 686 should last several lifetimes.
> 
> If I could just have 4 for fun....
> Saiga 12
> AR-15
> Ruger 10-22
> Glock 19


Great minds think alike.


----------



## JeepHammer

Addressing the obvious,
It would depend entirely on where your 'Homestead' was...

If it were in Syria, I'd suggest all 4 being M2 .50 BMG in a quad mount.

If it were in Southern Indiana, 
I'd suggest a .17 HMR or .22 LR,
12 Or 20 Gage pump gun,
Buy ammo with the money from the other two firearms.
Depending on game/varmints, different ammo will stop anything in the area in its tracks.

If I lived in Bear country, I think I'd probably have a larger game rifle,
Something reliable & accurate, Win model 60 or Rem 700 maybe.

If I wanted to switch RIFLE calibers,
I'd get a Savage with a barrel nut, makes headspacing barrel swaps a snap.

Can't see much use for a semi-auto handgun,
Mostly for shooting people, and I don't eat people.

A heavy revolver might make a reasonably sensible choice,
Reliable, heavy enough to make a last ditch stand against a bear,
But most people don't want to carry a brick around in here pants all the time.


----------



## gunseller

I will do this in two parts. The first would be what to buy for an ecno set up. The second would be for me.
10-22 Ruger
308 or 3006 Savage assuming big game hunting. If not one in 223. 
500 Mossberg combo gun in 12 gauge
A GP100 Ruger 

For me
10-22 Ruger
A5 Belgum Browning with extra slug barrel
CZ in 308 or 3006 or a Savage 99 in 308
Redhawk in 44 mag.
Steve


----------



## diamondtim

I'll play!

1. A 12 gauge pump (a Mossberg 835 covers rabbits to turkeys to geese to deer) 
2. Ruger Single Six with .22 and .22 Mag cylinders
3. A Swedish Mauser in 6.5x55
4. a bolt action .22 rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

when I was a kid it seemed most everyone that hunted had a 12 ga and a 30-06 or 30-30 and a 22lr , not that many people seemed to have handguns if they did it was often a 22 revolver these peoples primary use for a firearm was hunting and farm pests 

one guy at church was a big fan of the 270 , but he grew soy beans and it was his tool for wood chuck removal , well right up till a warden caught him shooting from the road side across the hood of his truck 

he argued that he was off the road on the gravel , that he wasn't hurting any one , look down the road as far as you can see , thats mine he said look the other direction , the same ,across the field , also as far as you could see was his all his beans and corn and this wood chucks were eating his bottom line. as far as he was concerned the county highway ran through his farm as the farm was there first 
the warden said he would let him keep his truck to drive home in and when he paid his fine he could have his gun back but if he caught him again it would cost him the truck the gun and a much bigger fine thats when I think we all knew times were changing.

he needed to get 51 feet from the center line of the road to legally shoot that would mean he would need to be about 30 feet into the beans to be legal


----------



## JeepHammer

Well, I took the 'Pretext' to be 'Economy'...

A 12 or 20 Ga. with two barrels, Small Game & Slug barrels is the most economic way to do that particular job,
And with the verity of ammo for shotguns, it will fill several roles.

Small Bore/Rim Fire for small game/varmints/pests and general target shooting.
I'm leaning towards the .17 HMR rather than the .22 LR.
The pin point accuracy, and the stopping power of the little super fast rim fire is quickly making it one of my favorites.

Doesn't break the budget, eardrums or shoulder when you practice!

Long Range LARGE (or Dangerous) Game, 
I would pick something with proven ballistics, easy to find ammo (Economics),

.308 Win & .30-06 have nearly identical ballistics, loads, and performance INSIDE the target.
Ammo is cheap enough you don't have to reload, and everyone makes them, they all work, and everyone in the world makes something for them to customize your firearm to your job at hand.

If I were needing something with a little more power,
I'd stay in the .30 Magnum Family, simply because the .30 common is cheaper to reload,
And if I were going to own a Magnum, I'd reload or have someone reload for me. (Economy)

It's hard to beat 'Surplus' ammo for 'Plinking' or practice, and there isn't anything I can think of in the lower 48 states that a .308/.30-06 won't drop...

-----------

Although the .22-250, .243, .25-06, ect. are all VERY accurate, they don't shoot on the ballistic tables etched into most optics, and most of these rifles WILL have optics... 
And the ammo can be expensive, sometimes hard to find...
Reloading solves that, but you will have to buy ammo sometime.

I would SPECFICALLY stay away from the 'Fad' calibers...
Expensive ammo, expensive firearms, sights NOT calibrated for the bullet drop, ect. would steer me away from odd ball or 'Fad' calibers.

The idea of burning 2,500 rounds of ammo to figure out where that odd ball chambering at all ranges doesn't appeal to me, and it's expensive, even if you reload...

-------------

Unless I was stomping around in bear country,
I would NOT carry a big, heavy, abusive to shoot handgun.

The current crop of 'Wonder' & 'Whiz-Bang' plastic handguns isn't going to do anything but make a bear REALLY mad,
So that limits the handgun to a BIG, HEAVY FRAME, HEAVY CALIBER REVOLVER...
(Unless you are an idiot that likes the Desert Eagle, which has lower muzzle velocity than revolvers of the same barrel length)

*IF* I lived where there was potential for HUMANS to be a threat,
Then I'd consider one of the smaller/weaker caliber handguns...


----------



## Dan B.

Homestead specific. One gun would do. My Savage 24v .222 Rem/20 ga. I've taken almost everything from birds to deer with it.

As for four guns--any .22LR (marlin 39A or a bolt action), Savage 24v mentioned earlier, about any rifle chambered in 30-06 and a Ruger MK2.


----------



## Shrek

My four favorites in my basic ready to grab weapon rack are my Marlin model 60 .22 , Remington 12 gauge riot shotgun, Marlin 1894 lever action .357/.38 and my Colt .357 revolver and boxes of each ammunition for the collection.


----------



## Malamute

It would be hard to pick only 4.

A Winchester 94, scoped bolt action '06, being a sportered 1903, a commercial Mauser, or tang safety Ruger 77. 22 rifle, either bolt or lever. K-22 Smith. 4" 44 spl N frame or 44 mag Smith. Would be hard not to have more 94's, and the 71. And the single action 45 Ruger.


And a pocket gun.


And a 243/260-ish bolt gun for the geezerly shoulder.


----------



## Ross

4 is a little ridiculous, as you can't cover all eventualities very well. But here goes.
Ruger 10/22 the after market accessories alone almost out shine the rifle. But no its one near perfect .22 I have 2 IRL and want a target barrel version. A Lee Enfield #4Mk1* .303 Tough robust simple and very accurate. The cartridge leaves a little to be desired but custom loads can correct a lot. (again I have 2 IRL) a .50 cal musket Can double as a shot gun and technically you can make your own powder. Dang we're up to #4 Too brutal, I want a handgun (probably a Ruger GP100 or Security six in .357 mag) a pump shot gun (check out Hatsan) , an Air Force Texan, a belt fed semi auto TNW MG34, Every Browning pistol made, an X bolt in .243, a Robinson XCR in .308 and .223........ someone else would have to pick the last one I can't!


----------



## joejeep92

Theoretically it's simple, 12 ga, 30-06, 22, and 357. Practically though I would want a large and small centerfire, 22 LR, shotgun, and 2 handguns. The way I see these things is I can do many things with a crescent wrench or pliers, but I can do them better with a correct sized socket or wrench. Plus there is my large fascination with older guns so there went my practicality...


----------



## 1911

870
10/22
ar15
1911


----------



## FutureFarm

Mossberg 500 with slug and 24" barrel
Ruger 10/22
Sig Sauer P938

I live in a place where the most dangerous animals are the two legged kind, and the state has made rifles nearly illegal. I'm a lefty so anything with safeties needs to be ambi


----------



## Nimrod

The crossbolt safety on an 870 can be reversed so it's for a lefty or you can buy an 870 made for lefties that ejects out the left side.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

it can but if you have lefties and righties in the house the Mossberg is just very handy and the same for everyone


----------



## SmokeEater2

Savage model 24 .357 magnum/20 gauge

Browning BPS 16 gauge

Savage model 99 .300 Savage

Colt SAA .357


----------



## Midgard

It's hard to narrow it down to just four but these are my choices:
Bolt action 30-06 with scope 
Pump 12 guage shotgun 
.22 with scope 
Larger caliber pistol 

There are many good firearms available. What one gets depends a lot on what you can afford and your personal preferences. Don't forget the availability of ammunition.


----------



## HuskyBoris

Remington 512x .22 bolt action,,had it since I was 12,,it's like an appendage

Remington 870 20 gauge or 12 gauge,I have a 20 gauge so thats my pick

Marlin 30/30 lever

Ruger MK1 ,


----------



## Raymond673

Four Guns...ok

Ruger 10/22

Glock 19

Mossberg 500 Turkey THUG Tactical Shotgun

Remington 783 in .308


----------



## 10thMountainMan

For reliability and ease of ammo availability:

10/22

Glock 19

Remington 870, 12 ga.

Remington 700, .308


----------



## john-galt

It seems the common factor in most of these posts is the Ruger 10/22. It is an awesome design, and there are so many things you can do with it if you want to put money into it, or leave it stock and still have a great 22. As for the other three, I'd say a mossberg 500 12 gauge, an AR 15 and a Glock 34.


----------



## Cornhusker

john-galt said:


> It seems the common factor in most of these posts is the Ruger 10/22. It is an awesome design, and there are so many things you can do with it if you want to put money into it, or leave it stock and still have a great 22. As for the other three, I'd say a mossberg 500 12 gauge, an AR 15 and a Glock 34.


The 10-22 is the gun they got right the first time.
I bought one that looked like it had never been cleaned.
I have a bad habit of tearing things apart when I buy them, and this one was gunked up pretty bad.
Still functioned fine and shot straight, even before I cleaned it.


----------



## gerryrt4

12 gauge pump shotgun - I would chose Ithaca; love the bottom eject. But Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 would work great.

Ruger 10/22 -easy choice

Handgun and rifle gets to be more difficult. Different strokes for different folks. But I believe - if I had to limit myself to 1 rifle and 1 handgun, it would be:

Model 1911 .45 acp. I would go with Sig Sauer, but many good options out there. Personal defense is my main purpose for a handgun. I have the other 3 guns for hunting.

AR-15 in 223. yes, an AR. Great for home defense but with the right ammo can do an adequate job for mid-size game such as deer or hogs. Great for varmints, too. FMJ ammo is about as cheap as you can find.


----------



## WVhillbilly

Instead of a 22 rifle I'd probably opt for a bolt action 17hmr. 

I love my iron sighted 30-30, but I'd probably have to go with something a little more versatile. A BLR or any bolt action in 270, 308 or 7mm 08. 

Shotgun would be a 12ga Mossberg 500 with a fixed full choke

Pistol would likely be a Ruger 357

But I love all my guns and they all excel at different things and I'm not sure I could part with any of them.


----------



## WVhillbilly

john-galt said:


> It seems the common factor in most of these posts is the Ruger 10/22. It is an awesome design, and there are so many things you can do with it if you want to put money into it, or leave it stock and still have a great 22. As for the other three, I'd say a mossberg 500 12 gauge, an AR 15 and a Glock 34.



AR-15? Interesting. Would you go for the standard AR15 in 5.56 or opt for an AR-10 in something like 7.62 or 6.5?


----------



## krackin

Reminton Nylon 66 .22 LR, no alternative

Mossberg 500 12 ga. , alternative Ithaca pump or auto loader

Remington 700 .308 Win., alternative .30-06

S&W .41 Rem. Mag, alternative Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag

These are all extremely user friendly and accurate firearms as are the calibers. In the day they were all buyer friendly.


----------



## Wild_Bill

My take on this as the op asked. Marlin 22 bolt. Can be had for $150 with a scope. Easily zeroed with one box of 50. Mossberg 500 with scoped slug barrel, and long barrel. Around $350 as a package. Used 30-30 lever. Can still be found under $300. Any good name 357 revolver. Used for around $200. You can shoot .38 for random plinking and the .357 as needed. That as good as it gets for under $1000 Yes I have and shoot all of these guns. Yes I have many other options. There is a place and situation for every gun. Sometimes a cheap gun is just the right option. My favorite rabbit gun is a h-r topper single in 20 gauge. It's light and quick. I have bagged many rabbits with it. Oh btw I think I payed $50 for it second hand. Lol


----------



## joejeep92

Wild_Bill said:


> My take on this as the op asked. Marlin 22 bolt. Can be had for $150 with a scope. Easily zeroed with one box of 50. Mossberg 500 with scoped slug barrel, and long barrel. Around $350 as a package. Used 30-30 lever. Can still be found under $300. Any good name 357 revolver. Used for around $200. You can shoot .38 for random plinking and the .357 as needed. That as good as it gets for under $1000 Yes I have and shoot all of these guns. Yes I have many other options. There is a place and situation for every gun. Sometimes a cheap gun is just the right option. My favorite rabbit gun is a h-r topper single in 20 gauge. It's light and quick. I have bagged many rabbits with it. Oh btw I think I payed $50 for it second hand. Lol


If 357 revolvers are $200 in your neck of the woods, I'm planning a road trip.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

joejeep92 said:


> If 357 revolvers are $200 in your neck of the woods, I'm planning a road trip.


pick me up 2 while your there , even the used 38s are hard to find for 200 around here


----------



## Wild_Bill

Lol! Easy guys. They are not stacked up like cord wood at that price, but can be had. I'm in NE Ohio and when the oil and gas guys all pulled out things got cheap. To many guys making more then they ever have, and living above their means. But even without that you could always find something around that price. 

Heck for $200 you can go get a brand new high point 9mm. Not exactly a 357 revolver but you have a home defense gun that works great. Even if it is a little ugly!


----------



## smalltown

10/22 
9mm - pistol of your choice.
Moss berg 500 pump
AR15 - .223 will take care of anything where I live.


----------

